# HSS622 snowblower electric start issue



## 1LazyLQ12296++1 (Feb 29, 2020)

my electric start is not working, blower is only 1 yr old and basically brand new, any ideas? i have to pull start


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post!!!
Greetings from the Burg!


----------



## Grumpypapa (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Is the starter motor making any sound when you plug it in and hit the button? What the machine is and isn't doing helps in diagnosis of the problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Must be still under warranty? take to dealer.


----------



## Grumpypapa (Feb 17, 2020)

I agree with orangputeh, if less than a year old then take it to the dealer for warranty.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the snow blower forum

yes recheck your warranty information, you should still be under warranty


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF 1LazyLQ12296++1


Does it make any noise at all when you hit the button ? Are you sure the outlet has power, circuit breaker not tripped ?


.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lazy ......ever coming back?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

A Honda hss622, for the Canadian market, with electric start doesn’t exist. It would not be necessary with that engine, and if it does exist, it’s probably a Frankenstein creation. That Honda never intended, as its not in the Honda Canada catalog, nor parts lists. And if I’m wrong, I’d love to see pics, as I own the US version.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

db9938 said:


> A Honda hss622, for the Canadian market, with electric start doesn’t exist. It would not be necessary with that engine, and if it does exist, it’s probably a Frankenstein creation. That Honda never intended, as its not in the Honda Canada catalog, nor parts lists. And if I’m wrong, I’d love to see pics, as I own the US version.


 Sure it exists; it's model HSS622CTD1 and has a 12V electric start. There is no U.S. version of it. Perhaps you're thinking of the old HS622.

https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/22-inch-track-drive-es


----------

